# I just took the NREMT



## jesse24b (Sep 20, 2013)

I just took the NREMT. I'm in Massachusetts and we just switched to the national level. I took the mass practical but our written switched over to the national while I was waiting for my results(which took upwards of 3months). I found the test to be pretty difficult. I studied with the Kaplan guide, emtb.com, jblearning and my book. I still had trouble with some of these questions though. some of the words I've never seen and some of the procedures as well. Did anyone study with anything specific or just what I already mentioned? I won't get my results for a few days but I feel pretty uneasy about the whole thing.


----------



## Gastudent (Sep 20, 2013)

I used JB learning. If I were you I would talk to the NREMT people or you instructor, because it took all of 5 hours for me to get my results for the test, so something doesn't seem right about waiting 3 months.


----------



## jesse24b (Sep 20, 2013)

For my practical it took three months for the results "they were switching over from state to national standards" so that's why. I just took the written and my print out paper said it would take a few days to get my results. I did the jb learning mini tests and I got 80s on them.


----------



## Fleury14 (Sep 20, 2013)

I just left the NREMT test in Boston myself. Seemed pretty easy stopped in the 70s after about 20 minutes. Where did you take your class?


----------



## jesse24b (Sep 20, 2013)

I took my class at QCC in Worcester. I received an A too. The majority of my class is taking the exam this upcoming week. I know of one person who has failed and none that passed. Maybe its just my nerves? I got to question 116.


----------



## jesse24b (Sep 20, 2013)

I checked the NREMT website and under the "my certifications" tab in the upper left hand corner is says "Level:EMT" , asking em to manage my education and its telling me my reg number? Does this mean I passed? seems like it updated a little too quick?


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 20, 2013)

jesse24b said:


> I checked the NREMT website and under the "my certifications" tab in the upper left hand corner is says "Level:EMT" , asking em to manage my education and its telling me my reg number? Does this mean I passed? seems like it updated a little too quick?



congrats, you passed


----------



## jesse24b (Sep 20, 2013)

wow that was fast. will the letter they send me tell me how I can actually get my "license" to be an emt in mass?


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 20, 2013)

jesse24b said:


> wow that was fast. will the letter they send me tell me how I can actually get my "license" to be an emt in mass?



once you get your NREMT cert you sent it into OEMS with an application if you haven't already sent one in.


----------



## Fleury14 (Sep 20, 2013)

Awesome kid congrats!


----------



## jesse24b (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks bud!


----------



## jesse24b (Sep 20, 2013)

I have not. Will they make me take any other tests? Or just send me my card?


----------



## Fleury14 (Sep 23, 2013)

I passed as well.


----------



## jesse24b (Sep 23, 2013)

Sweet deal dude!


----------



## Antioch (Oct 11, 2013)

*3 months*

3 months? Post-testing? Woah, I did not realize getting the NREMT took that long. Is that normal across other states?


----------



## jesse24b (Oct 11, 2013)

I think it was just massachusetts. we went from state to national they probably were "backed up" or some excuse. I'm still waiting on my MA license so i can finally work.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 11, 2013)

Grats! Good job!


----------



## Fleury14 (Oct 17, 2013)

jesse24b said:


> I think it was just massachusetts. we went from state to national they probably were "backed up" or some excuse. I'm still waiting on my MA license so i can finally work.



Have you gotten anything from the state yet? I sent in my $150 two weeks ago.


----------



## jesse24b (Oct 21, 2013)

Im sure you got yours by now. I got mine a week ago.


----------

